
Hello, World? – A Node.js Back-End/Express/Pug Tutorial – Toptal - kevin_bloch
https://www.toptal.com/express-js/remote-control-nodejs-back-end-tutorial
======
kevin_bloch
Perhaps more practical than your average tutorial, in that the resulting
project helps you turn an old smartphone into a TV-style remote. (Disclaimer:
I wrote this article.)

